# Separate units



## walcat (Apr 11, 2004)

Do they still make separate finders and GPS units? If so ,who?


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Lowrance does ..... http://lr.factoryoutletstore.com/cat/29868/Lowrance-Chartplotters.html


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

Anything with a "m" is map only with lowrance and anything with an "x" is sonar only


----------

